# Players You Were Surprised Went Undrafted



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Caleb Green
Ron Lewis
Quinton Hosley
Trey Johnson


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Not surprised by a single one of those 4


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

zabian dowdell


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Kyle Visser.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I didn't get drafted out of high school.... it was a joke between me and my friends. I filed the paperwork to declare myself eligible for the draft.... no one called about me though.....:boohoo2:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bobby Brown


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

Duck34234 said:


> Kyle Visser.


Thats who I was going to say, some mock drafts had him in the first round.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Visser was the most surprising for me. Bad day for the Arizona guys - lotto talent Williams slips to the 2nd while Shakur and Radenovic fail to even get picked.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Zabian Dowdell
Bobby Brown (sigh...we can't just have Bruce Bowen and Pape Sow represent CSUF can we?")
Kyle Visser

But I expect all to get hard looks in training camps.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Mohamed Abukar
Bobby Brown
Brandon Heath
Ron Lewis
Kyle Visser


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Out of international guys Zoran Erceg. Especially considering that Printezis and Rakovic were picked.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ali Traore after the bit of hype he got recently.


----------



## tsherkin (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, I'm definitely in the "WHY THE HELL WASN'T DOWDELL DRAFTED?" camp. That one was a mystery for me. Him and Kyle Visser, as others have mentioned.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Visser if nothing else because he's a big body in a draft with very few decent big men. He's a good flopper, we all know how valuable that is.


----------



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

Traore, Visser, Shakur, Brown, Dowdell.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

Coby Karl


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mustafa Shakur went from top 10 to not picked at all in a matter of 3 years


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Mustafa Shakur went from top 10 to not picked at all in a matter of 3 years


This was the same Shakur who was the #1 PG recruit in the nation his senior year, over CP3.

Guess his game didnt translate out of HS...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

hutcht02 said:


> Coby Karl


HAHAHAHAHA! He played in my High School's conference (his dad was coaching the Bucks at the time), and I think he graduated the same year I did. Man did that kid suck. He was just a stunningly awful player. If that kid can make the NBA, ANYONE can make the NBA.

I like Dowdell as a 15 minutes per night PG. That's all I want in the second round.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

dmilesai said:


> Mohamed Abukar


He had a nice start to his summer league.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Shakur and Visser legitimatley surprised me. I thought Visser was considered a solid big in NBA circles, and I thought for sure someone would take a chance on Shakur like was taken on Salim Stoudamire.

Ron Lewis deserved to be drafted IMHO, but was a fringe player on mock drafts anyways.


----------

